# foskitt



## foskitt (Dec 12, 2011)

Looking for any info on Wagner Little Giant garden tractors. Thanks, Rusty


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..foskitt.. I bet someone will be able to help you with your question....


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I have a Wagner 700. I've had it for a few years but info is really hard to come by for these. All I've ever been able to find is the same brochure. Here are a couple of pics of mine.


----------



## foskitt (Dec 12, 2011)

*Wagner Little*

Your tractor looks great. I have some info, but not much. I have 2 wagners that are 700 models, which is suppose to be a 7 hp engine. I also have a Wagner Little Giant that is a 770, which makes it a 7 3/4 hp engine. I also have to mid mount mower decks, and a snow blower with a Wagner tag. They also made a 450 model, which was a 4.5 hp engine. They supposedly made a Big Giant (10 hp?). I talked to the owner and chairman of Wagner Corp. recently. His name is Bob Wagner, and his dad and a partner. They made these when he was a kid, but the partner destoryed all the records. IH corp. had Wagner built them a test model in the late 50's early 60's. IH tested it and did not like it. These tractor look just like a 460 IH big tractor.If you go to Wagner Corp web site, you will some info, but not much. They no longer make tractor. Thats all for right now, but keep looking, and keep in touch. Thanks, Rusty


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

You've taken this search a step or two beyond my efforts. I wrote to the company but never got much of anything back. I've always had two theorys as to why they continued to build the tractor after IH rejected it. 1. To simply sell enough of them to recover the cost of designing and building it. 2. To prove it would be successful and, in effect, shove it in IH's face. Ask them that one next time.


----------



## foskitt (Dec 12, 2011)

*Ariens GT 17 blower*

Ariens GT 17, 2 stage snowblower looking for parts. Thanks,Rusty


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

foskitt said:


> Looking for any info on Wagner Little Giant garden tractors. Thanks, Rusty


Didn't you have 3 a 700, 725, 770 and a snowblower? I thought I saw a thread on one of the other forums. I had a friend when I was a kid, his dad had one. It was cool, he would pull us around his yard in the winter. You might be the one who knows the most about them.


----------



## foskitt (Dec 12, 2011)

*wagner blower*

I had a blower for the wagner, but sold it last year to man out east. I was told that the blower was made by Case ? Not to many around. Thanks, Rusty


----------

